# Camber "?"



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

I know that alot of questions have been put up but i didnt really get the answers i wanted from searching. I was wondering what exactly is in a camber kit that i need, i looked on ebay and found OBX front and rear camber kit, and it just showed like 4 bolts and nuts, i was wondering if thats all i need, the main reasoning behind this camber kit is an adjustable coilover set i plan on buying once i get my body kit on. i just dont want tire wear. thanks
bryan


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

The rear camber on a B14 is not adjustable. I don't even know what the rear kit would look like?!? I don't know if people have had luck with cam-bolts, but I hated the ones I had. Spend like 150 (max) and get some Tein upper pillow ball mounts. They can adjust camber. Only thing with the pillow balls is that I have heard that they can transmit more road noise due to not having any rubber insulation between the shaft and the mount.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

Junbug said:


> The rear camber on a B14 is not adjustable. I don't even know what the rear kit would look like?!? I don't know if people have had luck with cam-bolts, but I hated the ones I had. Spend like 150 (max) and get some Tein upper pillow ball mounts. They can adjust camber. Only thing with the pillow balls is that I have heard that they can transmit more road noise due to not having any rubber insulation between the shaft and the mount.


 so what should i do?
thanks
bryan


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

How much is your car lowered? IMO you won't need a camber kit if you dropped it less than 2". Just take it to a shop and get it aligned and your all done.






BryanC 95SE-R said:


> so what should i do?
> thanks
> bryan


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

I think if you WANT to adjust the camber, you should get the Tein kit for the fronts. don't worry about the rears.

As far as do you absolutely need one or not... I've had my car lowered on sportlines/eibachs since the sportlines/eibach combo went into Mike's (morepower2) car... I think that was like...5-8 years ago... so it's been a while. My first set of tires didn't wear out prematurely at all. They showed some sign of wear and I'm sure they wore out faster than a non-lowered car would, but it wasn't that bad. My last two sets of tires have only lasted me a year and a half or so and had some serious inside tire wear (I get my car aligned religiously... and still have that problem). I personally am looking to get the Tein. Pat on this forum has had good luck with them and no problems with noise so I figure I'll try them out too. Hope this helps.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

BryanC 95SE-R said:


> I know that alot of questions have been put up but i didnt really get the answers i wanted from searching. I was wondering what exactly is in a camber kit that i need, i looked on ebay and found OBX front and rear camber kit, and it just showed like 4 bolts and nuts, i was wondering if thats all i need, the main reasoning behind this camber kit is an adjustable coilover set i plan on buying once i get my body kit on. i just dont want tire wear. thanks
> bryan


Those are what they call "camber bolts" or "crash bolts" around here. They basically mount onto the strut mounting points for a quick and dirty fix to camber issues. They aren't really permenant solutions and aren't good solutions either. They wear out and they will slip if you drive hard or hit any curbs/potholes/uneven roads. Like everyone else said, you don't have to worry about the rear camber changing because the rear of our cars are a solid axle. 

The front camber is best corrected/adjusted using camber plates (like the ground control camber plates) or using pillowball mounts for coilover setups (the teins are inexpensive and popular). Both will give you full control of camber and caster up to a few degrees for both front wheels.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

I havent lowered my car, but i plan on lowering it 1.5-1.8 in the front and 1-1.2 in the rear, where can i get camber plates for the front and how hard is the installation on that?
thanks
bryan


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

BryanC 95SE-R said:


> I havent lowered my car, but i plan on lowering it 1.5-1.8 in the front and 1-1.2 in the rear, where can i get camber plates for the front and how hard is the installation on that?
> thanks
> bryan


If you have put aftermarket springs on aftermarket dampers, you can definately do it (It's just like putting the top mount on your dampers). You can get camber plates from Ground Control. They're designed for aftermarket dampers but several board members have bought adapters to put them on non-Ground Control coilover systems as well.

Either way, it'll probably be best to get camber plates with whatever system you plan on getting. They're a bit expensive but they're the best solution... and for many of us, the only solution.


----------

